# oracle db über jboss in jsp



## shAGGie (28. Feb 2008)

ich hab auf arbeit eclipse 3.3.0, jboss 4.0.5 

soll ne jsp erstellen die daten aus einer oracle datenbank bezieht

wie kann ich das realisieren

ich kann keien ander softwae benutzen bin hier in na öffentlichen behörde. sprich bekomme nicht einfach software
daher bitte vorschläge, mit der vorliegenden software

danke


----------



## maki (28. Feb 2008)

Was kannst du denn bereits?


----------



## shAGGie (28. Feb 2008)

habs auf die weise versucht 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/j2ee/224616-jboss-mit-oracle-datenbank.html

aber finde keine getConnection Methode nur die "getManagedConnectionFactoryAttribute()"

mir fehlt sozusagen der anfangspunkt

hab echt angst das über beans zu realisieren. denn der teil war in meienr ausbildung sehr mager

ciao


----------



## maki (28. Feb 2008)

Was ich meinte war eher die Technologien und Frameworks mit denen du bereits vertraut bist, zB:
HTML/CSS/JavaScript
Servlet
JSP
JSTL
JSF
EJB
JDBC/iBatis/Hibernate/JPA
...


----------



## shAGGie (28. Feb 2008)

html/css
jsp

javascript wenn wirklich nötig. aber in dem fall nicht wirklich

das is allet


----------



## shAGGie (10. Mrz 2008)

ich brauch echt hilfe 
ich hab keinen ansatz


----------



## maki (10. Mrz 2008)

Wie steht es denn mit Servlet kenntnissen?

Wenn du sagst du kennst JSP, kannst du dann auch mit der JSTL umgehen?

Wie groß soll denn das ganze werden?

Da du offensichtlich keine JDBC/DB Kenntnisse hast, würde ich da mal als erstes ansetzen ansetzen.

Sollen die Daten nur angezeigt oder auch geändert werden können?


----------



## shAGGie (11. Mrz 2008)

angezeigt sowie geändert werden

problem is folgendes, es handelt sich hierbei um mein prüfungsprojekt bei der ihk, und der projektantrag ist schon geschrieben. jsp und oracle sind darin genannt. es käme echt blöd wenn ich plötzlich mit servlets arbeite ausserdem mag ich servlets überhaupt nicht.

ich habe vor einigen monaten mal eine jsp site gebaut mit einer verbindung zu einer mdb (access) konnte alles machen werte ändern werte anzeigen lassen

nun ging ich davon aus das die implementierung eines oracle datenbank nicht viel schwerer sein dürften.

hmmm


----------



## maki (11. Mrz 2008)

> jsp und oracle sind darin genannt. es käme echt blöd wenn ich plötzlich mit servlets arbeite ausserdem mag ich servlets überhaupt nicht.


Sorry, aber das ist vollkommener Humbug, ohne Servlets kann man JSPs gar nicht richtig einsetzen, abgesehen davon sind JSPs Servlets.



> ich habe vor einigen monaten mal eine jsp site gebaut mit einer verbindung zu einer mdb (access) konnte alles machen werte ändern werte anzeigen lassen
> 
> nun ging ich davon aus das die implementierung eines oracle datenbank nicht viel schwerer sein dürften.


Hört sich zwar nach schlechtem Stil an, aber wenn's reicht 
Wo ist das Problem?
Sollte mit Oracle genauso funktionieren.


----------



## shAGGie (11. Mrz 2008)

bin grad ein wenig auf 

http://wiki.jboss.org

rumgesurft und fand einige möglichkeiten ne oracle datasource in jboss zu integrieren. wie ich das dann aber prüfe weiss ich nicht.

ausserdem weis ich nihct was eine SID is


----------



## maki (11. Mrz 2008)

Wozu JBoss?
Da übernimmst du dich aber gewaltig... steht ja nix drin von JBoss in der Prüfung.

Was stimmt denn nicht mit der alten Anwendung die auf Access zugreift?
Musst doch nur den JDBC Treiber und die DB URL ändern...


----------



## shAGGie (11. Mrz 2008)

das problem ist das sich die oracle plugin file nicht einfach in das jsp integrieren lässt.

bzw. in das projekt.

um ne jdbc verbindung zu na ms access mdb zu erstellen is der dazugehörige jdbc treiber schon eingebaut.


jsp und servlet unterscheiden sich nur in der richtung, entweder erzeug ich html code innerhalb des java codes (servlet) oder ich erzeug java code in html (jsp) und ich mag servlets einfach nicht.

da ich auch eher fan von php bin trifft sich jsp einfach besser


----------



## shAGGie (11. Mrz 2008)

stimmt jboss steht nicht drin  aber da ich hier nunmal nur jboss und eclipse hab muss ich so oder so nutzen gut die sache mit na datasource kann ich dann warscheinlich vergessen und lieber die unsaubere lösung wählen


----------



## maki (11. Mrz 2008)

Ersetze doch die Access Teiber (JDBC-ODBC Bridge) durch die Oracle Treiber und ändere die URL, mehr ist da nicht dabei, deswegen ist JDBC doch ein Standard.

Sieh dir doch mal die JSTL Tags an.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen dich mit einer richtigen Programmiersprache wie Java auseinanderzusetzen 

PHP? Pfui...


----------



## shAGGie (11. Mrz 2008)

tu ich doch aber eher auf applicationsebene und nicht auf web service

gut j2ee is für mich noch ein unbeschriebenes blatt.
php war mal ein projekt in meinem betrieb und es fiel mir leicht. deswegen die abneigung gegen servlets

mein problem is das ich die "ojdbc14.jar" nicht ins projekt importiert bekomme und sie anwenden kann


----------



## maki (11. Mrz 2008)

> tu ich doch aber eher auf applicationsebene und nicht auf web service


Keine Ahnung was du meinst, WebService??



> mein problem is das ich die "ojdbc14.jar" nicht ins projekt importiert bekomme und sie anwenden kann


Welche IDE benutzt du?


----------



## shAGGie (11. Mrz 2008)

eclipse 3.2

web service  ---> server pages halt

egal ich weiss ich wirke leicht dilettantisch 
hab die ausbildung echt bisschen schleifen lassen


----------



## maki (11. Mrz 2008)

> egal ich weiss ich wirke leicht dilettantisch icon_sad.gif
> hab die ausbildung echt bisschen schleifen lassen


"Ein bisschen schleifen lassen"? Du Optimist 

Du hast kein WebService Projekt, sondern eine normale Java Webapp /Dynamic Webapplication!

Die Jar gehört in WEB-INF/lib und natürlich in den Build Path.


----------



## shAGGie (11. Mrz 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > egal ich weiss ich wirke leicht dilettantisch icon_sad.gif
> > hab die ausbildung echt bisschen schleifen lassen
> 
> 
> ...



jaja mach mich nur weiter runter tze ...  :? 



			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Jar gehört in WEB-INF/lib und natürlich in den Build Path.



die jar is jetzt erstma in "java resources:src -> libraries" also im buildpath

aber wie ich sie in die web-inf/lib reinkrieg weiss ich nicht
drag and drop geht nicht.


----------



## Togaras (18. Mrz 2008)

wo ist das problem? explorer öffnen, ins workspace gehen, projekt ordner öffnen, WEB-INF/lib verzeichnis suchen, datei reinkopieren.

project refreshen
eventuell das resource ding, welches du da eben genannt hast, rausnehmen
compile + build
fertig

klingt grad zu einfach als das es die lösung ist ... naja ich hab kein jboss, aber bei tomcat projekten klappt das so


----------

